# news about Ryanair



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Someone has pinpointed why O'leary is rich

Ryanair reports 15% rise in travelling masochists | newsarse.com


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm one of the few people who think he's ok!! He simply does what he say and if you follow the rules, dont expect "anything more" you get a very cheap flight

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think I'm one of the few people who think he's ok!! He simply does what he say and if you follow the rules, dont expect "anything more" you get a very cheap flight
> 
> Jo xxx


I actually agree with you... play by his rules and get a cheap flights. but I thought the article was quite funny and depending on how you look at the way it's written,it would appear to support that view


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh good lord, that's quite the last line!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> Oh good lord, that's quite the last line!


Yes! Someones had a very sheltered life!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> I actually agree with you... play by his rules and get a cheap flights. but I thought the article was quite funny and depending on how you look at the way it's written,it would appear to support that view


I wouldn't mind if it actually was cheaper, but last time I looked, by the time I'd added on all the extras it was only £7 less than Monarch, who treat you like a human being with prebooked seats and all.

Good article though and good website; I have signed up to get updates (don't we just need a good laugh now and again!)


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> it was only £7 less than Monarch, who treat you like a human being with prebooked seats and all.


Totally agree, their fees for everything are stupid (especially the credit card fee). They left me stranded in Liverpool in January in the snow for 4 days, and to keep their stats looking good insisted everyone checked through security, waited for hours before canceling last minute (despite the airport being closed and all other airlines sending people home). They shut their customer service booth, made everyone ring their office (premium number), it was a nightmare. Other airlines were putting people up in hotels (which was evry nice of them considering the snow was not their fault), but Ryanair did nothing, I was lucky, my OH was back home booking and canceling rooms and flights like mad to ensure I got somewhere to stay BUT sadly most of the Ryanair passesngers were left sleeping on the airport floor because they didnt cancel until so late in the day and all the hotels were booked up.

After 4 days I bravely got the bus to Manchester in thick snow, booked a Monarch flight and it was literally like heaven... "where would you like to sit sir", "complimentary newspaper sir?" oh yes and "what would you prefer for your meal sir"

Not only that but they had lovely staff on their cust care desk, i explained to the lady my experience so far that week and she kindly checked on the hour every hour what was happening with the plane, where it was now, if it was delayed etc... lovely lady. Despite heavy snow they cleared it, and we flew - god it felt so good to be on my way home!

My mum flew Ryanair a few months ago and they totally smashed up her wheelchair. The lady at the airport too the details, issued a report and told my friend who was flying with her to get the repair done and send the bill to Ryanair for refund. My mum did this, it took 3 weeks to get the required part, after which she sent the bill off along with the for, issued at the airport. She got a letter back 2 months later saying she only had 2 weeks to claim and they would not pay up. The rep DID NOT tell her this, she was expected to read the small print. Not her fault it was broken, not her fault parts took so long, and not her fault the rep didnt explain. How do you expect an elderly sick lady to read all that crap... GRRRR>.. ok, taking a chill pill... moving on... i am woffling now!

Anyway, now Monarch are *always *my 1st choice, easyjet 2nd, ANYONE else (other than ryanair) 3rd, and failing that I will walk. If I have broken a leg and cant walk or there is a life or death and its the only option, only then will I fly Ryanair!



Alcalaina said:


> Good article though and good website; I have signed up to get updates (don't we just need a good laugh now and again!)


Me too - very good site!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My OH doesnt like Monarch at the moment (I dont know why, he goes in phases with them all) He likes Aer Lingus! Who I believe O'leary has his eye on!!!???

jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> My OH doesnt like Monarch at the moment (I dont know why, he goes in phases with them all) He likes Aer Lingus! Who I believe O'leary has his eye on!!!???
> 
> jo xxx


Doesnt he own them now? He aquired one of the irish airlines?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Doesnt he own them now? He aquired one of the irish airlines?



I dont think so, he bought shares in them, but I dont think he's the majority???

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I dont think so, he bought shares in them, but I dont think he's the majority???
> 
> Jo xxx


Just wikipediad it and looks like ur right Jo - not just a pretty face are you!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Just wikipediad it and looks like ur right Jo - not just a pretty face are you!!!



TBH, Sod, O'leary, we should have shares in Aer Lingus, my OH flies with them nearly every week!!! He prefers them to Monarch because their seats are more comfy, their bacon butties are cheaper and nicer, and the staff are more pleasant!!! He doesnt like Easyjet anymore because they dont allocate seats and there's always a scrum at the gate to board!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> Yes! Someones had a very sheltered life!
> 
> Jo xxx


I meant that in the sense that I laughed so loud I scared the dog...


----------

